# Huge lipstick haul....



## sayonara (Nov 25, 2009)

My cherry culture order came in today and I'm so impressed with these lipsticks!
Yeah, 19 lipsticks.









Hopefully everyone can read the colors...





and I got the smokey eye kit, nothing too special but the colors are pretty pigmented. I just needed to add something to get free shipping lol









all in all, I spent about $41 and some change...


----------



## preciouscharm (Nov 25, 2009)

NYX has great deals. Have fun playing with the new stuff!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice haul, you picked out some great colors!


----------



## kdolll (Nov 26, 2009)

Ooo I LOVE Chloe L/S. Nice haul! Enjoy!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)

nice haul! i can't believe you got all of that for only $41! thats an awesome deal! love the colors you got too.


----------



## taina007 (Nov 26, 2009)

i was going to get the smokey eye kit as well... let me know how it is when you try it out


----------



## gemmel06 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hope you enjoy


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 26, 2009)

Beautiful picks!


----------



## maclove1 (Nov 26, 2009)

nyx lipsticks here i come xD


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 26, 2009)

pretty lipsticks! Have fun playing with it!


----------



## AnjaNicole (Nov 26, 2009)

I have the medusa one!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow!!! You got a nice haul! The lipsticks are too pretty! Great color choices!


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 27, 2009)

Would you mind posting the names of each? I'd love to get some but the colour swatches aren't great.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Nov 27, 2009)

That one was an even bigger lipstick haul then mine. Congratulations.


----------



## fintia (Nov 27, 2009)

enjoy I saw a look using herades and that lippie is gorg!


----------



## sayonara (Nov 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Would you mind posting the names of each? I'd love to get some but the colour swatches aren't great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the last picture has the names on the caps next to the lipstick but i'll try to edit the picture and put the names when i get a chance


----------



## lekaa139 (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## billy_cakes (Nov 28, 2009)

wow i wouldnt know where to start with all those lippies to play with!


----------

